# RiversideVwParts - Quantum Service Manual



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

As my service Manager was cleaning out his old "Technician Library" he came across a brand new still (halfway) in the wrapper Bentley Service Manual for the Quantum. 

I was wondering if there might be any interest in this for $70 shipped?


----------

